# Re-applying for IEC, do I need a new police check?



## ld255 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi, 
I've been living in Canada on the IEC since May 2012 and I'm reapplying for the IEC to stay another year (hopefully!). My police check I used on the application last year expired in January 2013 and I was wondering if I need a new one to apply this time around? I haven't been living in the UK so would I get a Canadian police check instead?

My issue is that on the police check website it says "you need two proofs of address" but because I haven't been living there I don't have any?

Thanks in advance, 
Mike


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

IEC is that for 2yrs not 1yr unless you only took out medical insurance for a year in that case it would be only for a 1yr.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

GRETZKY427 said:


> IEC is that for 2yrs not 1yr unless you only took out medical insurance for a year in that case it would be only for a 1yr.


Depends on your country... It's not the same for everyone. UK is only 1 year, 18-30. Ireland is 18-35... Depends on the reciprocal agreement with the other country.


----------



## samirix88 (May 9, 2013)

did you ever figure out what to do?
I am in the same position now and not sure which police checks I need to get


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

ld255 said:


> Hi,
> I've been living in Canada on the IEC since May 2012 and I'm reapplying for the IEC to stay another year (hopefully!). My police check I used on the application last year expired in January 2013 and I was wondering if I need a new one to apply this time around? I haven't been living in the UK so would I get a Canadian police check instead?
> 
> My issue is that on the police check website it says "you need two proofs of address" but because I haven't been living there I don't have any?
> ...


You'll need a new security clearance from the UK. While tot have not resided there, keep in mind that in theory, a person may have been charged, or found out about a crime long after the of fence has been committed.

Don't worry about a Canadian clearance, they have access to your local records here in Canada.


----------

